# G Loomis Push Pole Repair -- Epoxy or 5200?



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

bryson said:


> I need to repair my G Loomis push pole -- I purchased a Stiffy brand repair kit, which includes the fiberglass ferrule (I checked the OD of the ferrule to the ID of my push pole) and West Systems epoxy.
> 
> Should I use 5200 instead of the epoxy, since it will have a little more flex to it? Should I go ahead and use the epoxy that came with the kit?
> 
> ...


Take this for what its worth, but I assembled one of the multipiece mangrove push poles. They don't come with epoxy, but the instructions give a recommendation on what to use. I can't remember the specific recommendation, but I used JB weld and I don't think I would have done that unless it was recommended.

JB weld is pretty damn stiff and my push pole has been fine (its about 5 years old). I would imagine that the epoxy that comes with the repair kit would be the best stuff to use.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Epoxy is what the carbon is coated/infused with when they build the pole...same goes for the fiberglass ferrule. I would use epoxy


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

I highly recomend that you do not use 5200.

Use the west systems that came with the ferrule


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

West systems six10 looks like a good option for this application. I have not used it yet but from what I have heard and seen it looks great.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Both will work quite well - I'd go with the kit you received and use epoxy.... For what it's worth the orginal Loomis pushpoles were all set up with 5200.... The problem with the 5200 is most weren't willing to let it sit for the required number of days without being moved or flexed and as a result failures did occur. I've been using new (now quite old) Loomis poles for years and years with 5200 (but like most I had to learn not to mess with the pole until the full curing period was completed...).


----------

